# SMOKED FISH DIP



## stonebriar

_Our children caught some King Fish while visiting the Florida Keys last Spring. I decided to make a Smoked Fish Dip using a recipe from the Keys they provided - a first for me._

*BRINE*

Started with Water, Kosher Salt, Worcestershire Sauce, Light Brown Sugar, Bay Leaves, Thawed Fish, and Ice - Brine for 24 hours.













Smoked Fish Dip - 6.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Oct 30, 2013






*SMOKE*

Rinsed from the Brine and allowed to cabinet rest for 3 hours, forming the much needed pellicle. Dusted with Worcestershire Sauce and Black Pepper and placed skin down in fish baskets sprayed with Pam. With a total of 21 Fillets, I smoked them @ approx.175* for 3 hours using Apple Wood, making certain my temps never exceeded 200*.













Smoked Fish Dip - 3.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Oct 30, 2013






*FLAKE*

Removed from the Smoker and then flaked the fish into a large bowl, being careful to remove the skin. The picture below is the result of flaking just 3 fillets. The fish goes a long way.













Smoked Fish Dip - 4.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Oct 30, 2013






*MIX*

I then added more Worcestershire Sauce, Black Pepper, Lemon Juice, Diced Onion, Diced Pimento's, Sour Cream, and Miracle Whip. Folded gently.













Smoked Fish Dip -5.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Oct 30, 2013






Ready to be chilled.













Smoked Fish Dip - 1.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Oct 30, 2013






So very good...













Smoked Fish Dip - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Oct 30, 2013


----------



## woodcutter

Nice!


----------



## so ms smoker

A great dip! Nice job!

   Mike


----------



## leah elisheva

How exciting that you received all that beautiful fish and then put it into such tasty use!!!! As a skin girl, (my favorite part of the fish), I must ask, did you save/eat that, or did it get cast away?

Regardless, I'm sure you enjoyed, and that is so fun to see what you came up with! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## roadkill cafe

Great job and looks delicious. I smoked some Kingfish about a month ago. Smoked is the only way I'll eat it. Made into a dip is da bomb and yours looks spot on!!

Steve


----------



## stonebriar

Leah -

I discarded the skin. It appeared it would take away from the consistency of the dip w/ its elasticity. Should I have kept it? Thanks for the comments everyone...

Steve


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Steve! It all looked amazing and really fun!!! I just love SKIN so much, that I sometimes even chop it up, and sprinkle that, as "cracklings" (with a bacon bit texture if you will, albeit fish) over cooked fish or rice or pasta or even salad!

But I'm a zealous seafood, mollusk, and fish eater - from head to skin and so it goes - and so what YOU did, would probably please more crowds entirely! Well done!!!!

Regardless, how creative and fun, (what you did), and how amazing that you get that access and that much fish! A great blessing that is!!! Cheers and happy midweek! - Leah


----------



## stonebriar

Thanks again, Leah. However, could you explain how the skin could ever reach a crispy level when smoking at approx. 175* in order not to dry out the fish? Are you referring to frying the skin after flaking? Not wanting to waste anything the fish provides...


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Great Steve!

I only smoke at a very high temperature, (and on a VEY humble, and little smoker for now, and so I'm not any smoke master by any stretch - let's make that clear), and so the skin of the fish is still sort of cooked and crispy enough to enjoy, when I smoke my fish.

If not, or if pan searing fish, or preparing a raw fish dish (Carpaccio, Crudo, Tartare, Sashimi), then I remove the skin first and then sear it up in a pan until crispy and then take scissors to that, and indeed cut it up into bits, and scatter that over my other food with some sea slat and pepper and I adore it!

But again, I am a newbie with SMOKING and am thus working with very simple machinery, grateful as I am. I am however, extremely seasoned as a food PASSIONATE chic, and thus share whatever speaks to me, and hope my skin fetish didn't seem too overbearing.

Cheers to what you did! I thought it was very, very creative!!! - Leah


----------



## stonebriar

Makes sense. Thank you again...


----------



## neko

That really looks great.


----------



## stonebriar

Any ideas how long it will keep refrigerated? Thanks...


----------

